# Resident Evil Revelations



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

Recently finished Resident Evil 6 and was utterly disappointing with it. The game is unanimously considered as the worst Re title ever made.
Re 6's downfall lies in its action oriented game mechanics, dull story, lack of any sort of horror or startling moments and a dubious inventory and upgrade system.

I really lost faith and hated capcom for turning the series into  a disaster until the following happened :

*i.imgur.com/BHI5vs1.jpg

Re Revelations was initially launched as a 3d title for nintendo 3ds and was immensely popular. After reading a couple of reviews, i found out that the game had taken the series back to its roots with that eerie feeling and slow paced gameplay associated with early more successful Re titles. It doesn't has those fancy melee attacks and makes one rely on weapons only to take down enemies with the scare factor intact.

I really wished i had a 3ds when i realized that its coming to consoles, as well as pc on may 21st and that too with hd visuals, not found in the 3ds avatar.

Resident Evil: Revelations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

With reviews as good as these........Resident Evil: Revelations - GameSpot.com
                                                   Resident Evil Revelations Review - IGN

i reckon this to be a must play game for all RE fans.

Besides *"Jill Valentine"* is the lead in this game and my fav character in entire RE series.
Can't wait to get my hands on this. What about you guys?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on this. What about you guys?



I will play this one as usual...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 19, 2013)

is this game more similar to RE4 or RE5/RE6 ? or is it better than RE4?

i really liked RE4...one of the best RE games...


----------



## rst (Apr 19, 2013)

I liked both re4 and re5 

But I am not excited for Re Revelations



ghouse12311 said:


> is this game more similar to RE4 or RE5/RE6 ? or *is it better than RE4?*
> 
> i really liked RE4...one of the best RE games...



they can't make  RE game better than RE 4


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

It is more of a throwback to RE: 1 & 2. It is more about survival than shooting monsters up(although you do get to shoot monsters). The PC/home console ports remove the second screen map and inventory, returning to the immersion disrupting style of menus in  them.


It keeps all the second screen features from the 3DS on the Wii U and has Miiverse integration with which there are death messages you can leave like in Zombi U. 

Since I appear to be the only Wii U owner in this forum, the 3DS version appears to be the one to buy. You don't have HD visuals or 5.1 surround, but it doesn't make a difference due to the size of the 3DSs screen. 

Get this game. You won't regret it.



rst said:


> they can't make  RE game better than RE 4



Thats just your opinion man. I liked revelations more than 4.


----------



## rst (Apr 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Thats just your opinion man. I liked revelations more than 4.



then I would like to try revelations in pc


----------



## iittopper (Apr 19, 2013)

Revelation is the great game . Hope it doesn't have the coop like RE6/RE5


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

It has coop. You could do local wireless co-op or online co-op on the 3DS, so the HD ports will probably have co-op too.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

Well if female is protagonist then I am on.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> well if female is protagonist then i am on.



in 3d!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> in 3d!!!



Well I prefer 2D.


----------



## rst (May 21, 2013)

Finally RE Revelation (PC) released today (21 May 2013)


----------



## rst (May 23, 2013)

Can I play as Parker Luciani in RE Revelation ??


----------



## rst (May 25, 2013)

Started RE revelations

Playing Chapter 1 (Into the depths)

It is the scariest RE game

It is better than RE 4,5 (in scary department)


----------



## rst (May 29, 2013)

completed RE revelation

 It is somewhat like RE 5 but not better than RE 4

 In scary department , it is better than RE 4 and RE 5 (but nothing in comparison to dead space 1)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In this game ,Jill is the main character

Also you can play as Parker (in Parker and Jessica mission),
Chris(in Chris and Jessica mission) and Keith (in Keith and Quint mission)[both of them are funny]


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2013)

^^How is the graphics & gameplay and whats ur rating?


----------



## rst (May 29, 2013)

Graphics is similar or even better than RE 5

my rating is 8/10

According to me ,its 2nd best RE game after RE 4

----------------------------------------------

1)scariest RE game (which is most important)
2)In some missions you can also play as Parker ,Chris, Keith 
4)Also there is under water mission,
4)There is no inventory problem (i.e managing ammo etc in blocks of inventory page)
5)There is scanner (called Genesis) ,with which we can find hidden item,can detect  invisible enemies etc
6)there is  recap video at the beginning of each chapter


----------



## Alok (Jun 3, 2013)

will play pc version asap. i like Jill.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

rst said:


> Graphics is similar or even better than RE 5



I have to disagree with you here mate. Re5's graphics were far better than this with advanced options. This is a stripped down mt framework engine originally meant for handhelds (3ds).

That said, the game is close to resident evil's original roots. There is no sense of urgency and the characters don't seem invincible against bosses and normal enemies alike. You just can't melee your way through normal monsters and have to rely on weapons only. Story was very good, and was far better than the abysmal RE 6.

Apart from the aging graphics ( no surprises as its a handheld port), the game has very good pacing, including old school RE exploration mechanics. Backtracking can be annoying sometimes, but fits overall with the plot.

Menu upgrade system is quite simple and isn't rocket science to figure out the way it works, unlike the one implemented in RE6. 

The game isn't outright scary or has any spooky moments, but sometimes forces the player to anticipate. This direction is very good and the series can expect a revival, if things go in the right way.
Overall, i'm satisfied with the game. Its a bit short, but delivers a compelling story and controlled gameplay. Finally a worthy resident evil game that deserves a mention after RE 4.

But it could have been better. 7/10 from me.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

^BTW, welkome back.


----------



## rst (Jun 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> I have to disagree with you here mate. Re5's graphics were far better than this with advanced options. This is a stripped down mt framework engine originally meant for handhelds (3ds).
> 
> That said, the game is close to resident evil's original roots. There is no sense of urgency and the characters don't seem invincible against bosses and normal enemies alike. You just can't melee your way through normal monsters and have to rely on weapons only. Story was very good, and was far better than the abysmal RE 6.
> 
> ...



Yeah
Graphics are not as good as we require these days
But it doesnot bother me during the game

(Also I think you are talking about PS3)


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

rst said:


> (Also I think you are talking about PS3)



Nope, i have the pc version. 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^BTW, welkome back.



....


----------



## rst (Jun 3, 2013)

So you also completed RE revelations


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

rst said:


> So you also completed RE revelations



Yes, a couple of days back. The last boss was satisfying. 
It took me the combined power of a rifle ( level 5 damage), L.Hawk and a single rocket launcher to do the job.
Level 5 sniper shots are devastating and can weaken even the strongest of bosses.

The illusions , the boss made were a nice touch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

Started this game...so far njoyable


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Are graphics comparable to RE5 or not ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Are graphics comparable to RE5 or not ??



its same as RE4


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh boy thats not good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy thats not good.


its bound to happen bcoz its a port from 3DS...but devs have done good job this far in porting to PC

but still its a must play (coz I'm enjoying the missions here far better then RE6  )


----------



## rst (Jul 11, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> its same as RE4



Its not even that bad
Its graphics are definitely better than RE 4


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

rst said:


> Its not even that bad
> Its graphics are definitely better than RE 4


yup..i mean this
graphics wise: RE6 >> RE5 >> RE:Revelations >> RE4


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Then where is RE5 in that comparison ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Then where is RE5 in that comparison ??



: Edited


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

OK Got it, RE4 had bearable graphics so if its better than RE4 then I can definitely play this one as a fan of RE series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK Got it, RE4 had bearable graphics so if its better than RE4 then I can definitely play this one as a fan of RE series.



Yes...I will be completing this by Monday so will post a short review on it...right now all I can say,this game is not be missed by any means.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally Completed...

*My Rating: 7.8/10*
This game has lots of elements present as well as missing....there are no mutation animations as seen in RE4 or RE5/RE6
graphics wise its good (don't call it bad either)..considering a port from 3DS...some of the textures are nice & some are like old gen graphics (RE4 or RE3 type maybe)...
apart from that gameplay is what I think is the crucial part of this game as well its story (way better than RE6 )
these two factors will keep RE fans hooked up till the end (just like the graphics hooked me up in RE6)
Story is excellent with thrills & surprises in it.
Cutscenes are well & good (all cutscenes are 720p HD) some cutscenes has some poor textures but thats normal.

Monsters are well designed but doesn't have too much variety & are few in counts (get repetitive)...
puzzles are good brain testers here  

The Main protagonist is Jill Valentine although other characters can also be played...but Jill is the main & u will need her while upgrading weapons... Environment is spooky to some extent...so as u see in RE4 
some of the stages are brilliant to look (e.g: Grand Hall)
The latest genesis scanner is fun too use & doesn't get boring to scan areas every time (to collect 30 hand prints as well as hidden items u will love to use it every time)..
QTE is new (different from other RE in the series) u'll know why I said that once u get QTE or prompt actions keys 

The pattern of "ReCap" at the beginning is very good (feels like TV Episode) 
Sound effect is nice and enjoyable also there is Raid Mode available which has some 20 levels (if u want to unlock other characters & costumes)

what more to say..all in all its a must play for RE horror fans


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thanks for the review.



Welcome...I gave it a better rating (than RE6) bcoz of its gameplay & story...
so do complete this game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2013)

That I will but I just don't know when. A hell lot of games in my TPL list and it never minimises.


----------

